# Labeling Software



## CharlieM (Aug 15, 2013)

Does anyone know of a cheap or free program to make your own labels?


----------



## GreginND (Aug 15, 2013)

Open office.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 15, 2013)

gimp is great, and its freee.....on web


----------



## bkisel (Aug 15, 2013)

I've been using Avery.com online and printing to plain paper. Will have to check out these others that get mentioned in response to this thread.


----------



## midnightsolace (Aug 17, 2013)

I'll second GIMP. It's essentially the free, open-source cousin of Photoshop. There's a learning curve to do the cool things, but it works fine for basic stuff too.


----------



## Duster (Aug 17, 2013)

my vote goes towards gimp as well. Pic Monkey is a helpful tool sometimes also


----------



## copenhagen (Aug 28, 2013)

I think *Gimp* is Champ here! really Helpful!


----------

